# iPhone 4G Canadian Release Date



## canteaus

IF, there is a new *iPhone* 
and 
IF, it is announced on June 22, 2010

When about do you figure it will be available to purchase at Canadian cellphone carriers?


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac

These posts give me a chuckle as they infer that we ehMac'ers have a crystal ball. (No offence intended).

When the 3Gs was released, it was available 2-3 weeks later in the US / Canada. 

So based off the past one would think early July would se it come to Canada but that's speculative. Possible, but speculative.


----------



## canada eh

sweet, this would make a great birthday present for me haha, im guessing the 22nd because that is the day that iPhone os 4 is going to b e released, unless it it at WWDC 2010


----------



## G-Mo

AT&T employees have a vacation blackout for June in the US, meaning a major realease of some sort is expected that month... They did the same thing last June for the 3GS launch, you do the math! ;-)


----------



## Benito

I hope Rogers will let me upgrade from my 3G iPhone by this fall when I'll be two years into my contract. I'd love to have a new 4th gen. iPhone.


----------



## daniels

maybe on the 24th just like the iphone 3GS was announced on a Tuesday and it was ready for sale the same week thursday.


----------



## canteaus

daniels said:


> maybe on the 24th just like the iphone 3GS was announced on a Tuesday and it was ready for sale the same week thursday.


not canada though...


----------



## Guest

Apple seems to be getting better at coordinating international releases ... with any luck we'll be able to get them the same time as everyone in the US can. (well I can dream, right?)


----------



## garyromalis

I have an IPhone 3G with 8GB.

When I was offered a free version upgrade to 4.0 (8A283) I downloaded it.

Now my IPhone is VERY VERY slow. When I went to the Apple Store the Genius techy told me this was a known problem. Also, that there was no way to go back to version 3.0.

I think this is irresponsible of Apple to offer the upgrade knowing that it would mess up my IPhone 3G.

Comments.


----------



## wilecoyote

garyromalis said:


> I have an IPhone 3G with 8GB.
> 
> When I was offered a free version upgrade to 4.0 (8A283) I downloaded it.
> 
> Now my IPhone is VERY VERY slow. When I went to the Apple Store the Genius techy told me this was a known problem. Also, that there was no way to go back to version 3.0.
> 
> I think this is irresponsible of Apple to offer the upgrade knowing that it would mess up my IPhone 3G.
> 
> Comments.


There are lots of sites that tell you how to downgrade to 3. Here is one, for example: 

Downgrade iOS 4 iPhone 3GS, 3G and iPod touch to iPhone 3.1.3 / 3.1.2[Steps] | TheTechJournal.com

I haven't upgraded because I just don't see that the benefit is worth the risk.


----------



## Adguyy

wilecoyote said:


> There are lots of sites that tell you how to downgrade to 3. Here is one, for example:
> 
> Downgrade iOS 4 iPhone 3GS, 3G and iPod touch to iPhone 3.1.3 / 3.1.2[Steps] | TheTechJournal.com
> 
> I haven't upgraded because I just don't see that the benefit is worth the risk.


I have a 2 year old iPhone 3G and the iSO 4.0 works great on it. I notice it much faster then 3.0.


----------



## wilecoyote

Adguyy said:


> I have a 2 year old iPhone 3G and the iSO 4.0 works great on it. I notice it much faster then 3.0.


That's great - but given the number of people who have had problems combined with the less than spectacular advantages of the upgrade for 3G owners, I'm going to wait a bit longer. Maybe we need a poll specifically for 3G owners. 

I'm a big believer in the old axiom: "If it ain't broke...don't fix it!".


----------

